# Kendra Wilkinson – Sextape bricht Verkaufs-Rekord



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2010)

Kendra Wilkinson – Sextape bricht Verkaufs-Rekord 
Die Masche hat gezogen und niemand konnte es verhindern. Kendra Wilkinsons Sextape „Kendra Exposed“ wird das erfolgreichste Celebrity-Sex-Tape aller bisherigen Zeiten. Jetzt, sogar eine Woche früher als geplant, ist die brisante DVD erschienen und somit alle angeblichen Versuche, die Veröffentlichung zu verhindern, gescheitert . So viele Vorbestellungen gab es noch nie in der Unternehmensgeschichte der Pornofirma „Vivid Entertainment“. Bis jetzt war das Sextape „Kim Kardashian Superstar“ der absolute Renner auf dem Schmuddelfilm-Markt. Kims Tape wurde 2007, ebenfalls durch „Vivid Entertainment“, veröffentlicht.

Für ihr Mitwirken in „Kendra Exposed“ erhielt die damals 18-Jährige schon 100.000 Dollar. Kendra soll nun noch 680.000 Dollar mehr für die Veröffentlichung verdient haben. Außerdem bekommt sie 50 % der Einnahmen. Geschickte Nummer. Kendra zeigte sich zunächst schockiert über das Auftauchen ihres alten Tapes. Sie soll aber den Skandal selbst ins Rollen gebracht haben, um sich ein goldenes Näschen zu verdienen .

*Gruss das Gollum *


----------



## Q (27 Mai 2010)

Da lässt sich ein Häschen das----haha, äh, Näschen vergolden  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Katzun (27 Mai 2010)

habe ihn mir mal angesehen, nicht schlecht der film. bis auf den cumshot alles dabei:thumbup:


----------



## JayP (28 Mai 2010)

Habe das Sextape von Kendra "Hirni" Wilkinson noch nicht gesehen, 

bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das es genial sein muss. 

Denn wie heißt es so schön dumm f...t geil.

Und Kendra ist ja wohl unglaublich dummmmmmmm:rock:


----------



## General (28 Mai 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> habe ihn mir mal angesehen, nicht schlecht der film. bis auf den cumshot alles dabei:thumbup:



Räusper  geht so aber nach 26 min ist alles vorbei ;-)


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (28 Mai 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> habe ihn mir mal angesehen, nicht schlecht der film. bis auf den cumshot alles dabei:thumbup:



Dann fehlt doch viel, oder bist anständig geworden katzun? 

Tobi


----------



## Buterfly (28 Mai 2010)

Muss man die kennen?


----------



## General (28 Mai 2010)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Muss man die kennen?



War ein Bunny von Hugh Hefner  und jetzt frage nicht wer Hugh Hefner ist


----------



## Stefan24100 (28 Mai 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> und jetzt frage nicht wer Hugh Hefner ist



lol3rofl3lol9


----------



## TheDeath (30 Mai 2010)

Wo kann man den anschauen


----------



## Katzun (30 Mai 2010)

> Registriert seit: 30.05.2010
> Erstellte Themen: 0
> Geschriebene Beiträge: 1
> Für Beiträge bedankt: 0
> Erhielt 0 Danke für 0 Beiträge





sieht damit ungünstig aus


----------



## Stefan24100 (31 Mai 2010)

TheDeath schrieb:


> Wo kann man den anschauen



Google


----------



## telefonbastler (10 Aug. 2013)

ich hätte den auch gerne angesehen. Aber dann in einer vernünftigen Qualität.
Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## beachkini (10 Aug. 2013)

Warez-Anfragen und Verbreitung sind hier verboten!

Soll DVD Shops geben, die die verkaufen oder direkt über die Seite der Produktionsgesellschaft


----------

